# UPDATE: Software Update 5.8.10 is live. General performance improvements.



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazon Ember Bold: We've added a bolder reading font, which can be selected from the font menu within Kindle books.

_edit: see this post http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,244717.msg3534255.html#msg3534255 for new info as of 7/28/17 -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fire and Kindle Software Updates by Device

Looks like all the latest Kindles are now at 5.8.7. Probably will start pushing out immediately or, as usual, you can download it update your device manually.

I'm not sure about the Font -- I kind of like Bookerly; guess I'll have to see how it looks.  But that does appear to be really the only feature of this update.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that new ember bold is really bold. I would not be able to read with that. Thick and bold. I don't see anything else different other than something I never noticed before under Language learning in settings. Where the vocabulary builder is. I have something there called: Pinyin. Show pronunciation guides above Chinese characters. 

I just never noticed that there, but its possible I overlooked that in the past. 

For me one side effect after each update is that the kindles are nice and snappy. Cleaning out the cobwebs I guess.  

I did both manually. They were a bit scarier this time, lots of flashing to blank screen, several boot screens without the boot bar, then with. Just seemed to take a bit longer. Was the same on Oasis and Voyage though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, that new ember bold is really bold. I would not be able to read with that. Thick and bold. I don't see anything else different other than something I never noticed before under Language learning in settings. Where the vocabulary builder is. I have something there called: Pinyin. Show pronunciation guides above Chinese characters.
> 
> I just never noticed that there, but its possible I overlooked that in the past.
> 
> ...


Can you post a screenshot, Atunah?

And I think that Pinyin thing is new as well. Language Learning is under Reading options. When I select that on my non-updated Voyage (5.8.5.0.1 I think), my options are to toggle Word Wise on and off, and to toggle Vocabulary Builder on and off. I keep 'em both off, but even when I put them on there's nothing about Pinyin. If I put Word Wise ON, it does let me choose Chinese as the language . . . . which is random. It's the only option other than English.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Lets see, I think a photo might work better, but first the screnshot









Sorry, rezising makes them really blurry for some reason, here is a pic I took and it was nice and clear, but huge. So I resized in imgur. Not sure how else to get it not to be blurry. I take it back, it wasn't that clear in the original either. I am totally clueless when it comes to taking pictures with my phone. It has a nice camera, but I just can't figure out how to do it. My hubby can do it just fine, mine are blurry.

eta: I fixed the blurry. Should be better now. At least on the screenshot, on my camera pic, its as good as its going to get with me taking it 










Size is #4, counting from smallest to largest and line spacing is at the largest setting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . to me that looks blurry.  No way I could read with it for any length of time. Though maybe if using a larger size and wider line spacing, it could be better for some.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its the photo that looks blurry, but i does kind of also blur in a way as its just way too thick and bold. But in real life, its sharp at the edges. Just when the letters are this fat, I think it distorts it also. In addition to my blurry pic shrinking.   

That is size #4 by the way, counting from smallest to largest. Its what I usually use to read with bookerly or caecelia. 

And I just realized the horrible formatting on this book that just came out yesterday. Ugh. Harper Collins should know better. I might have to "fix" that so I can read it. I can't read with uneven right, I need justified.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I posted before you put up the photo -- I was going by the screenshot only. But I appreciate that even there it may not accurately represent what you see in real life. 

Still, I don't think I'm going to hurry to manually load this one . . . will wait 'till it shows up on its own.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Waah!  I only just got 5.8.5, and now you tell me there's ANOTHER one?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Atunah that it's too bold but not too much.  I could read it okay.  I think I prefer Bookerly though because it has serifs.  I read with it for a few minutes when I first got it.  The fuzzy screen shot really doesn't show you what it looks like.

If they'd made Bookerly a little bolder I'd like that.

I'll probably try Ember Bold for a while and see if I like it but I suspect I'll go back to Bookerly.

Barry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, not resizing in imgur, but resizing on kboards I think makes it non blurry

yes, I fixed the screenshot I posted earlier. Its not blurry anymore. Working on a better camera pic also


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

hmmm, thinking my poor vision might like the extra bold font.  May have to do a manual download rather than waiting this time.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've posted a couple responses in this thread that never showed up.  Any idea what's going on?

Barry


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

barryem said:


> I've posted a couple responses in this thread that never showed up. Any idea what's going on?
> 
> Barry


Been modded for mocking?


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

Ember Bold is the all-bold version of the Ember font Amazon released in April.

I posted side by side screenshots on my blog this morning:
http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/11/30/amazon-adds-bold-font-kindle-update-5-8-7/


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I noticed a new feature in the menu on the home page where you can choose between seeing your library or seeing your reading list, which, in my case, consists of my Amazon Kindle wish list and a couple of downloaded sample books I'd forgotten about.

I'm not sure if this is new with this update or if I just hadn't noticed it before.

Barry


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

After a lifetime of prefering the serif fonts - I was always happy with the original caecilia font - I made a conscious decision to move to Helvetica a few months ago. 

Ever since the front lighting was introduced to the Kindle I've always felt that the text seemed somehow 'washed out' and in the absence of the ability to change the weight of the font as you can on other brands of e-readers, I started using the only really bold font available at that time - Helvetica. It's been the only one that seemed to be crisp enough to deal with the light, though I realise it's a purely subjective observation - it's just how I personally felt and now that I've gotten used to it, I don't want to go back to what I perceive as a lighter font.

So it's kinda disappointing, now that they've finally made a deliberately weightier font, that they've chosen another sans serif one. It would've been nice if they'd done this with caecilia or bookerly.

In other news, I'm thinking of changing my username to Never Satisified.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda I agree with you to a point . . . . but I still find the sans serif fonts more difficult to read, even if they are 'darker', 'bolder', whatever. A heavier serif typeface would be ideal! At this point, I'm satisfied with Bookerly.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've done a bit of reading with Ember Bold now and I like it.  I still wish it had serifs but I'm finding the boldness helps.  I probably won't really make up my mind which to stay with till I've read with it a bit more and then gone back to Bookerly for a while.

Barry


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

My brain is resistant to sans serif for relaxed reading, so I'm not switching to the Ember or Ember Bold (at least for now, maybe if my eyesight goes farther downhill). However, this thread got me to look at the fonts again and Caecilia appears a bit bolder/darker to me than Bookerly on my Paperwhite, so I'm going to read with that for a while.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

When they first added Bookerly I'd been reading with Caecilia and I decided to try Bookerly a while and see how I liked it.  I did and after while I went back to Caecilia.  Then I tried Bookerly again about a week later and stayed there.

I see a big difference comparing them but what I found was that when reading I don't really notice.  I'm as happy with either of them.

Ember Bold with it's darker text is more different than the difference in Bookerly and Caecilia.  It's a lot darker and very clear and I do like it.  I just wish it had serifs.

Barry


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have always preferred san serif fonts, but the Ember font was not as bold as the Helvetica, so after one reading session I went back to Helvetica.  I am curious to see the Ember bold in person but it's not enough to make me manually update my Oasis.
I do wish Amazon made it easier to add custom fonts since some many people like so many different things.  But it's still more options than we get with print books.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I just did some comparing between Ember, Helvetica and Ember bold.  You're right that Helvetica is a lot bolder than Ember.  Ember Bold is about that much bolder than Helvetica.  There's a big difference.

Another thing I noticed was that Helvetica allows more text on the same page.  On the book I was looking at with Bookerly there were 4 paragraphs.  With Helvetica there were the same 4 paragraphs and 4 lines from the 5th paragraph.  With Ember Bold there were 4 paragraphs and 2 lines from the 5th paragraph.  I'm not sure that matters much but I noticed it so I thought I'd mention it.

Barry


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For general reading I think I'm going to stick with Bookerly.  I've gotten comfortable with it so I'll just get set in my ways.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoping that one of these updates will allow us lefties to flip our Kindle 180 degrees so we can hold our left hand index finger between the front and back flaps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Hoping that one of these updates will allow us lefties to flip our Kindle 180 degrees so we can hold our left hand index finger between the front and back flaps.


Oasis, of course, already does that. 

I guess I don't expect it for the PW, Voyage, or basic Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oasis, of course, already does that.
> 
> I guess I don't expect it for the PW, Voyage, or basic Kindle.


Beat me to it. (Not hard, I started to answer, then got distracted. Squirrel!) If Amazon is considering it as a feature that sets the Oasis apart, no, it probably won't be migrated down, at least not anytime soon.

On the other hand, can't you already switch to landscape mode on other devices? It doesn't "flip" based on how you're holding it, but you can select it, I think. So it wouldn't take that much to allow one to select a 180 degree orientation, and would have value, I think, both for people with simple preferences and as an accessibility issue for people with handicaps.

As always, recommend that people who desire the feature provide Amazon feedback!

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Hoping that one of these updates will allow us lefties to flip our Kindle 180 degrees so we can hold our left hand index finger between the front and back flaps.


I bet if you got a cheap case and cut out part of the top to make room for the button and cable port you could fit the Paperwhite in it upside down. I'm not sure that would work for the Voyage but I bet it would with the Paperwhite. I'd sure use a cheap case to try it the first time though. I know this will be hard for you guys to believe but sometimes I'm wrong. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beat me to it. (Not hard, I started to answer, then got distracted. Squirrel!) If Amazon is considering it as a feature that sets the Oasis apart, no, it probably won't be migrated down, at least not anytime soon.
> 
> On the other hand, can't you already switch to landscape mode on other devices? It doesn't "flip" based on how you're holding it, but you can select it, I think. So it wouldn't take that much to allow one to select a 180 degree orientation, and would have value, I think, both for people with simple preferences and as an accessibility issue for people with handicaps.
> 
> ...


Yes . . . you can select portrait or landscape from within a book.

And the DX had full on flipping -- 4 direction orientation . The auto flipping is a hardware thing, I think, as it needs a gyroscope or something, but selecting should be software enable-able. I hadn't thought of it that way but you're right!

And, I agree -- if it's a feature you want, tell amazon you want it. 

[email protected]


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Hoping that one of these updates will allow us lefties to flip our Kindle 180 degrees so we can hold our left hand index finger between the front and back flaps.


The flip-top/easle style doesnt work for you?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

To set in my ways and maybe a bit obsessive, but the book has to be in portrait for me to be comfortable reading. Ah well. Such a first world problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> To set in my ways and maybe a bit obsessive, but the book has to be in portrait for me to be comfortable reading. Ah well. Such a first world problem.


Yeah, I'm a portrait girl, myself.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

barryem said:


> I noticed a new feature in the menu on the home page where you can choose between seeing your library or seeing your reading list, which, in my case, consists of my Amazon Kindle wish list and a couple of downloaded sample books I'd forgotten about.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is new with this update or if I just hadn't noticed it before.
> 
> Barry


That library reading list appeared I think with the previous update. I wish they had left it so when my Voyage turned on it simply showed the library


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda I agree with you to a point . . . . but I still find the sans serif fonts more difficult to read, even if they are 'darker', 'bolder', whatever. A heavier serif typeface would be ideal! At this point, I'm satisfied with Bookerly.


I feel the same way. No sans serif for me.

Mike


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there any way to force a Kindle to update without connecting it to a computer and downloading the update with a browser?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

If you don't have a computer handy I think you just have to keep your Wifi turned on and wait.  But it's a simple thing to do if you have a friend or neighbor with a computer and an internet connection it just takes a few minutes.

Also you don't need a desktop or laptop computer.  You can do it with any tablet that can connect to the internet as long as it supports USB2GO and you have a USB2GO cable.  Most tablets (not all) these days do support USB2GO and you can get that cable at Walmart or most any store that carries a few electronic things for about $5.  On a tablet you just download it and then use the built-in file explorer to transfer it.  If it's a tablet without a built-in file explorer the free ES File Explorer works just fine.

I downloaded it on my laptop.  i think the download took 2 minutes and the transfer took another 2 minutes and then I disconnected it and that part was done.  I just went into settings on the Kindle and initiated the update.

All in all it's a very simple process.  If you have the tech savvy to manipulate a doorknob you can probably do it. 

Barry


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

A long time Bookerly user here. I've been using Emberly Bold for a few days just to see. It's fine. I'm not that particular about fonts. But what's bugging me a little bit is that it does not maintain the first word on the page as you switch fonts (even when you return to the same one), so it is a little bit disorienting.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I added the update to 5.8.7 from USB, but when I restarted my Kindle Oasis I got 5.8.5.02. It had Ember, but no Ember Bold. The update I downloaded from Amazon says 5.8.7, but doesn't give me 5.8.7.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I added the update to 5.8.7 from USB, but when I restarted my Kindle Oasis I got 5.8.5.02. It had Ember, but no Ember Bold. The update I downloaded from Amazon says 5.8.7, but doesn't give me 5.8.7.
> 
> Steve


You have to make sure you have the correct 5.8.7 . . . . Kindle, PW, Voyage, and Oasis all get it, but there are different versions depending on the device. Might even be different versions for the different generations of PW.

Be sure to copy the file to the 'root' of the kindle -- don't put it into any of the folders that show when you have it connected via USB.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You have to make sure you have the correct 5.8.7 . . . . Kindle, PW, Voyage, and Oasis all get it, but there are different versions depending on the device. Might even be different versions for the different generations of PW.
> 
> Be sure to copy the file to the 'root' of the kindle -- don't put it into any of the folders that show when you have it connected via USB.


The update says Kindle Oasis 5.8.7bin. Put it in the root directory. Computer said there was an update. Do I want to install it. I said yes. Before the update I didn't have Ember at all, now I have it. But it is rather thin and definitely not bold. There is no Ember Bold font listed. Tried the same process a second time and no difference. I did check the root directory and the update file was gone, so it seems to have updated, just not to 5.8.7. Not sure what's wrong.

Steve


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Hoping that one of these updates will allow us lefties to flip our Kindle 180 degrees so we can hold our left hand index finger between the front and back flaps.


Exactly, that would be nice. Not sure how to get Amazon to do it, however.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The update says Kindle Oasis 5.8.7bin. Put it in the root directory. Computer said there was an update. Do I want to install it. I said yes. Before the update I didn't have Ember at all, now I have it. But it is rather thin and definitely not bold. There is no Ember Bold font listed. Tried the same process a second time and no difference. I did check the root directory and the update file was gone, so it seems to have updated, just not to 5.8.7. Not sure what's wrong.
> 
> Steve


To figure out what version you're on, go to the home page.

Tap the three dots to open the menu.

Tap Settings.

Tap the three dots again.

Tap Device Info.

Among other things it will say what version of the Firmware you have.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To figure out what version you're on, go to the home page.
> 
> Tap the three dots to open the menu.
> 
> ...


In my earlier post I mentioned that it is now 5.8.5.02. I forgot to mention in in the last post. I do know about Device Info. It did update to 5.8.5.02, but not 5.8.7, even though the file says Kindle Oasis 5.8.7. Recopying the bin again into the root directory did not further update the kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> In my earlier post I mentioned that it is now 5.8.5.02. I forgot to mention in in the last post. I do know about Device Info. It did update to 5.8.5.02, but not 5.8.7, even though the file says Kindle Oasis 5.8.7. Recopying the bin again into the root directory did not further update the kindle.


Hmm. If you're sure you have the right file, and you're correctly following the procedures for updating manually as given on the Amazon help page, and it's NOT updating when you copy the file and tell it to do the update, then it's probably time for a call to kindle customer service. At least maybe they can push it wirelessly.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is odd. I'd try deleting the bin file from the computer and then downloading it again. Then try to put it on the kindle again. If that don't work I guess a call is in order. Or wait for a while with wifi on and see if it updates by itself to 5.8.7


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My problem solved. The reason it didn't update to 5.8.7 when I downloaded the bin file and did an update (Oasis) was because I had the airplane mode with wifi off.  As soon as I tried the same file with wifi working, it updated to 5.8.7 and I now have ember bold. Don't know why, but that's what happened.

Steve


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is good to know. I didn't know wifi had to be on. I think mine is always on anyway, even if I put updates manually. 

Glad you got it working.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Wifi doesn't need to be on for my Paperwhite to update. It's been in airplane mode for years and I've done many updates. I can't speak for the Oasis, however.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

My Oasis updated without turning on wifi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Just updated my Oasis. The dots progress is missing again? Changed to percentage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

isamilis said:


> Just updated my Oasis. The dots progress is missing again? Changed to percentage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not seeing that on my Voyage. Dots are there with bolding to show progress. Also shows percentage.

I manually updated the Voyage . . . it's definitely on 5.8.7

You won't see the dots in Grid View, however; only in List view . . . .


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh I see. My mistake then. I came from 5.6 which still has dots in grid view. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry to ask again. Anyone have tried update this on Paperwhite 2015? Is it slower? Or snappier? My PW is still on 5.6 and no issue at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

If you're asking about the second generation Paperwhite I have it on mine and I don't notice any difference in speed.

Barry


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi thank you for sharing. I hope that doesn't differ much on PW3.



barryem said:


> If you're asking about the second generation Paperwhite I have it on mine and I don't notice any difference in speed.
> 
> Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the new firmware on both a PW3 and a PW2.  I haven't noticed any differences in speed.

Barry


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi barryem, thank you for the report. I will consider updating my PW3 then


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My old eyes love this new font.  I find that with everything pertaining to the old, some days are better than others.  Some days my eyes don't want to see the Helvetica font on my Oasis so I switch to the Voyage.  Some days eyes are just tired and don't want to work so hard.  I can see this font being of great use to me.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I still didn't get this update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I still didn't get this update.


What kindle do you have? If one of the more recent models it's available via Help on Amazon . . . . it doesn't change a lot, but if you are interested in the new typeface it's not too difficult to download it and put it on your kindle manually.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What kindle do you have? If one of the more recent models it's available via Help on Amazon . . . . it doesn't change a lot, but if you are interested in the new typeface it's not too difficult to download it and put it on your kindle manually.


I have the Oasis. I may try to do it myself, but I always end up calling help to d/l it and every time I do they tell me a different amy to do it. LOL I did write it down the last time though.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a link to the Oasis Update page on Amazon. It's very easy to do. From your browser download the update, transfer it to your Oasis top level via USB. Go to settings. Tap the menu button and you'll see Update Your Kindle or words to that effect. Tap that. That was the easy part. Now you have to do the hard part: wait till it's finished. 

Edit: It seems I forgot to include the link. Here it is.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202037720

Barry


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

barryem said:


> Here's a link to the Oasis Update page on Amazon. It's very easy to do. From your browser download the update, transfer it to your Oasis top level via USB. Go to settings. Tap the menu button and you'll see Update Your Kindle or words to that effect. Tap that. That was the easy part. Now you have to do the hard part: wait till it's finished.
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I was able to d/l my oasis with no problem. I tried downloading my voyage and I keep getting it doesn't 
recognize the port. I called kindle support three times and the couldn't help me. I did the voyage 7th generation. Why did it work with my oasis but not my voyage?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Where did you get the message about the port?

Here's a link to the Voyage download page:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201630670

This is the actual download link. You can download it from here:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/firmwaredownloads/update_kindle_voyage_5.8.7.bin

One thing you might do before you try to update the Voyage is to restart it. Not just put it to sleep but force it to restart itself. That's an option in the menu once you get into settings. I don't know that it'll matter but it's usually worth trying and it's simple to do. Be sure you use the Restart option and not the Reset option.

Barry


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

barryem said:


> Where did you get the message about the port?
> 
> Here's a link to the Voyage download page:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201630670
> ...


Barry on my computer. I was able to download the update, but when I went to where it says send to, when I did it with my oasis it said send to f, then my kindle updated, it doesn't say send to f, for my voyage. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

It does make sense.  That's not the usual way of putting files on a device, at least not for most people I've seen.  Actually it should work but I haven't done it that way between devices enough to know what the problem might be.

You might try navigating to the Kindle with Windows Explorer, assuming you're in Windows, and after making sure you're in the root of the Kindle, or the top level, drat the .bin file with your mouse to the Kindle.  Another way is to click on the .bin file once to select it and hold down the control key and the C key together.  Then put the cursor in the root folder of the Kindle and hold down the control key and the V key and it should put a copy onto the Kindle.

I'm not sure why your method didn't work.  It should.  But either of these two methods should also work.

Barry


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

barryem said:


> It does make sense. That's not the usual way of putting files on a device, at least not for most people I've seen. Actually it should work but I haven't done it that way between devices enough to know what the problem might be.
> 
> You might try navigating to the Kindle with Windows Explorer, assuming you're in Windows, and after making sure you're in the root of the Kindle, or the top level, drat the .bin file with your mouse to the Kindle. Another way is to click on the .bin file once to select it and hold down the control key and the C key together. Then put the cursor in the root folder of the Kindle and hold down the control key and the V key and it should put a copy onto the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry, I'm not sure where the root of the kindle is?

_Fixed quote formatting. --Betsy_


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

The root just means the top level.  When you navigate to a device in Windows Explorer you first go to the root.  From there you can see other files and folders.  The reason it's called the root is because other folders branch out from there and they contain other folders and when you diagram it it looks like an upside down tree with the root at the top.

Root is a useful term to understand.  When you deal with computers you'll often run into the term "root" when reading instructions on how to do things.

Barry


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

barryem said:


> The root just means the top level. When you navigate to a device in Windows Explorer you first go to the root. From there you can see other files and folders. The reason it's called the root is because other folders branch out from there and they contain other folders and when you diagram it it looks like an upside down tree with the root at the top.
> 
> Root is a useful term to understand. When you deal with computers you'll often run into the term "root" when reading instructions on how to do things.
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry, I think I'll wait for my voyage to update itself, if it doesn't after awhile I'll try again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Thanks Barry, I think I'll wait for my voyage to update itself, if it doesn't after awhile I'll try again.


Amy--

Are you using a Windows PC? And, if so, do you know what version of Windows you are using?

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amy--
> 
> Are you using a Windows PC? And, if so, do you know what version of Windows you are using?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I'm using Windows 10, I had no problem updating my oasis. Also after I tried transferring the update, my computer said I couldn't use my scanner anymore, but once I restarted my computer it was fine. I don't know if that had anything to do with it. Weird.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

amyberta said:


> Betsy, I'm using Windows 10, I had no problem updating my oasis. Also after I tried transferring the update, my computer said I couldn't use my scanner anymore, but once I restarted my computer it was fine. I don't know if that had anything to do with it. Weird.


That makes me wonder if you're using a hub connected to your USB port. If you are you might try using another USB port on your computer that doesn't go through a hub. In my experience hubs are very useful and just every now and then, unreliable. Especially if they aren't powered hubs.

I'm just guessing you might be using a hub. If you're not, just ignore this.

Barry


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

Bookerly still rocks for me!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

barryem said:


> That makes me wonder if you're using a hub connected to your USB port. If you are you might try using another USB port on your computer that doesn't go through a hub. In my experience hubs are very useful and just every now and then, unreliable. Especially if they aren't powered hubs.
> 
> I'm just guessing you might be using a hub. If you're not, just ignore this.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry, no hub. I remember the last time I updated my voyage, I called for a tech and she said that updating the voyage was different the the Oasis. I'm just wondering if I was trying the wrong one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Hi Barry, no hub. I remember the last time I updated my voyage, I called for a tech and she said that updating the voyage was different the the Oasis. I'm just wondering if I was trying the wrong one.


There are two different files specifically for the Voyage or the Oasis . . . but assuming you have the right file, the process for updating manually is the same in both cases.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are two different files specifically for the Voyage or the Oasis . . . but assuming you have the right file, the process for updating manually is the same in both cases.


I guess I'll just have to wait for it to update on its own. Maybe something happened with the USB.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

You have other options.  Can you try this on another computer?  Or try it with another cable?  You might also try re-downloading the file.  From your description that probably isn't the problem but at least it's something to do different and strange things do happen to Kindle people. 

You can also transfer it from a Fire tablet if you have one.  It'll have to have a file manager such as ES File Manager installed and you'll need a USB2GO cable.  ES File Manager is free at Amazon and USB2GO cables are typically around $5 at Amazon and about $10 at Walmart.  It works just the same as it does on Windows.

Barry


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

amyberta said:


> I guess I'll just have to wait for it to update on its own. Maybe something happened with the USB.


Pardon me if I'm stepping in where I shouldn't but in reading through the conversation, everyone keeps telling you to put the file into the root directory, assuming that you know what that is or how to find it. The main thing is to just click anywhere on the F drive files - but NOT in a directory. That is the root. Just click outside of where the files are. You can C for Copy or you can right click. Then V for paste or again - right click.

I hope I haven't messed up things.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> Pardon me if I'm stepping in where I shouldn't but in reading through the conversation, everyone keeps telling you to put the file into the root directory, assuming that you know what that is or how to find it. The main thing is to just click anywhere on the F drive files - but NOT in a directory. That is the root. Just click outside of where the files are. You can C for Copy or you can right click. Then V for paste or again - right click.
> 
> I hope I haven't messed up things.


Thanks Vicki, you haven't messed anything up


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

That sounds good to me.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Betsy, I'm using Windows 10, I had no problem updating my oasis. Also after I tried transferring the update, my computer said I couldn't use my scanner anymore, but once I restarted my computer it was fine. I don't know if that had anything to do with it. Weird.


Thanks, Amy. Asked about your Windows version because I wanted to do some research. There were some problems earlier this year between Voyages and Windows 10 but not related to the updating. However, the resolution to those problems was to plug the Voyage in first and then boot up the computer. You might try that.

I haven't been able to find any problems specific to update with Windows 10, so it might not help...but worth a try.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Good thought.  I'd forgotten about those problems.  That was with several recent Kindles and I did a bit of experimenting when it was doing that.  You can boot with it plugged in but simply putting the computer to sleep, plugging it in and then waking it up also worked.  I posted that a couple of places and other people tried it and it worked for them too.

Barry


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Betsy and Barry, I'll give it a try. I just hope my USB didn't get damaged. I think it said it didn't recognize the USB. It was fine for the Oasis though.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Loving the new Ember Bold and am keeping hopes out they'll roll out a bold serif. For the small minority who have problems with the lighting, this dark font helps immensely.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Ever since the latest software update (I have the newest Paperwhite) when ever I transfer books over via USB the books will not show up on my Kindle, even while doing a search. If I plug it in to my computer it shows the files or there but I can't find them anywhere on my actual Kindle. Anyone have any ideas where in the heck it is now sticking the files/books?


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

So for some reason I don't get OTA updates on my voyage. The last update I had to download and install manually and it looks like this update might end up being the same way.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Ever since the latest software update (I have the newest Paperwhite) when ever I transfer books over via USB the books will not show up on my Kindle, even while doing a search. If I plug it in to my computer it shows the files or there but I can't find them anywhere on my actual Kindle. Anyone have any ideas where in the heck it is now sticking the files/books?


Are you putting the books into your Documents folder? If not, you won't see them. If so you should.

For me it's easier to just email the book to my Kindle. Each device has an email address associated with it. You'll find that address on your Manage Your Documents page under Devices. I send the book in Mobi format as an attachment and put Convert in the title and then wait 5 or 10 minutes and download it to my Kindle as a doc file. Actually it usually works quicker than this but sometimes not so I usually wait.

Doing it this way let's me sync with my other Kindles as well.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> Are you putting the books into your Documents folder? If not, you won't see them. If so you should.
> 
> For me it's easier to just email the book to my Kindle. Each device has an email address associated with it. You'll find that address on your Manage Your Documents page under Devices. I send the book in Mobi format as an attachment and put Convert in the title and then wait 5 or 10 minutes and download it to my Kindle as a doc file. Actually it usually works quicker than this but sometimes not so I usually wait.
> 
> ...


Even easier than sending it as an email attachment . . . use: Send to Kindle 

You still get the advantage of being able to archive the files if you wish, so they're available to any device on your account.

One note: if you email files as attachments, I don't think you need to put "convert" in the subject -- unless it's a PDF that you want to convert to Kindle format. In that case, you have to say "convert" or it will show up as a PDF. If the file is already .mobi or .txt it doesn't matter what you put as the subject.

Incidentally, PDFs generally are NOT converted via Send to Kindle, which is one drawback of that method. There's a box to check to request they be converted, but it's been my experience that it doesn't happen. So if I need as PDF in kindle format, I do use the email with "convert" method.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Gmail to send books to my Kindle.  They do get archived and I can see them on all my Kindles.  I have Send to Kindle installed but I'm not sure how to send mobi files with that.

The book I'm currently reading is one I bought from Amazon and I used Calibre to improve the table of contents and then sent it as a doc.  The one from Amazon only had the major sections included in the TOC and I wanted all the chapters.  I do things like that a lot.  Offhand I'd say I convert 75% of the books I buy from Amazon before reading them.

I do realize that this seems to conflict with Amazon's TOS and I was concerned about that at one point.  Usually I don't care about such things, preferring my own standards,  but with Amazon I'm too dependent on them having no other easy way to shop.  So I called Kindle support and explained to the guy what I was doing and asked if they have an opinion about that.  He said he'd ask around and call me the next day.  He did and he said he was unable to find anyone there who had any problem with me doing that, including his supervisor, and that a few of the support people were also doing it.  Then a year later I read about some people getting locked out of their accounts for abuse so I called again and got pretty much the same answer.  Basically they don't care.

My theory, and it's just that, is that most people in most companies hope for responsible behavior and if they get that they're happy.  The TOS is there in case they have to go to deal with someone irresponsible.

You may be right about not needing Convert in the subject.  I knew it was needed in some cases and not in others so I've just always used it.

I almost never send PDF to be converted.  They're nearly always mobi files.

Barry


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I do put them in my document folder, it has always worked until this latest update. I will try just emailing them to my Kindle, it's just weird that I can see them on my Kindle but can't access them on my Kindle. I've never had that happen before and it doesn't make sense, if they are there and I can see them on my computer, I should be able to see them when my Kindle isn't plugged in to my computer as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I use Gmail to send books to my Kindle. They do get archived and I can see them on all my Kindles. I have Send to Kindle installed but I'm not sure how to send mobi files with that.


Dead easy: right click the file on your computer and Send to Kindle is one of the options. Click it and verify title, author, etc. and click send. Done and done.

For me, the books generally show up within seconds, a minute at the most.



> The book I'm currently reading is one I bought from Amazon and I used Calibre to improve the table of contents and then sent it as a doc. The one from Amazon only had the major sections included in the TOC and I wanted all the chapters. I do things like that a lot. Offhand I'd say I convert 75% of the books I buy from Amazon before reading them.
> 
> I do realize that this seems to conflict with Amazon's TOS and I was concerned about that at one point. Usually I don't care about such things, preferring my own standards, but with Amazon I'm too dependent on them having no other easy way to shop. So I called Kindle support and explained to the guy what I was doing and asked if they have an opinion about that. He said he'd ask around and call me the next day. He did and he said he was unable to find anyone there who had any problem with me doing that, including his supervisor, and that a few of the support people were also doing it. Then a year later I read about some people getting locked out of their accounts for abuse so I called again and got pretty much the same answer. Basically they don't care.
> 
> My theory, and it's just that, is that most people in most companies hope for responsible behavior and if they get that they're happy. The TOS is there in case they have to go to deal with someone irresponsible.


Yeah. As I said, as long as what you're doing is for yourself and you're not re-selling or re-distributing the book in anyway, they probably aren't going to care. Still, officially, it _could_ be a problem . . . so it's important that anyone doing such modifications are aware of the risks, teeny tiny though they might be. I also think the fact that you had two people verbally say it's o.k. would NOT be a defense if they decided to get serious about it. Not that I think they would . . . . .

For me, it's not something *I* feel the need to do and, frankly, sounds like more trouble than I want to go to.  (I don't think I'm quite as lazy as Betsy, but it's close.  )



> You may be right about not needing Convert in the subject. I knew it was needed in some cases and not in others so I've just always used it.
> 
> I almost never send PDF to be converted. They're nearly always mobi files.
> 
> Barry


"Convert" is definitely only needed for PDFs that you want turned into kindle files -- so flowable text, etc. But, as I noted, for any other kind of file, what's in the subject field is basically ignored anyway, so it doesn't hurt to do it. AND, most email programs kinda make you put a subject, so it's just as easy to always put the same thing. The only thing to remember is if you want to send a PDF and have it STAY a PDF, then you shouldn't say "convert". 

Bottom line: it's good that there are options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I do put them in my document folder, it has always worked until this latest update. I will try just emailing them to my Kindle, it's just weird that I can see them on my Kindle but can't access them on my Kindle. I've never had that happen before and it doesn't make sense, if they are there and I can see them on my computer, I should be able to see them when my Kindle isn't plugged in to my computer as well.


It is odd that what used to work -- and should work -- doesn't.  I find it easier to send them wirelessly, but the physical USB connection method should work. Have you tried asking for help from Kindle CS? At this point the only thing I can suggest is a full restart (which you may already have tried) or the "nuclear option" of a factory reset.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dead easy: right click the file on your computer and Send to Kindle is one of the options. Click it and verify title, author, etc. and click send. Done and done.


Thank you! 

I was using Send to Kindle in Chrome. I just installed Send to Kindle for PC and sure enough. Yep, that's easier.

I think I might have had this a couple of computers ago but I'd forgotten about it.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was using Send to Kindle in Chrome. I just installed Send to Kindle for PC and sure enough. Yep, that's easier.
> 
> ...


Happy to help!

I have the Firefox version installed . . . it's nice when there's a somewhat long article on the web that I want to read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (I don't think I'm quite as lazy as Betsy, but it's close.  )


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is odd that what used to work -- and should work -- doesn't.  I find it easier to send them wirelessly, but the physical USB connection method should work. Have you tried asking for help from Kindle CS? At this point the only thing I can suggest is a full restart (which you may already have tried) or the "nuclear option" of a factory reset.


I haven't but I did download the Send to Kindle and that is working so at least I have that and I'm okay with using it instead, whatever works I guess. It is weird though that it is happening. My daughter has the Paperwhite as well and I didn't update her's with the latest (she never turns her wifi on for some reason) and her's is still working. At this point I'm not going to update her's until a new update comes out (hoping the problem will be fixed).

Thank you so much for the suggestions everyone and for a "fix", I appreciate it!


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

This update includes general performance improvements and the following new features:

Improvements to tables that contain images: Images inside tables are now more proportionate to the table dimensions.
Auto-shelving enhancements for Goodreads users: If you've linked your Kindle with Goodreads, you'll have the option to add your books to your Goodreads shelf from the About this Book and Before You Go sections of each book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

S.Reid said:


> This update includes general performance improvements and the following new features:
> 
> Improvements to tables that contain images: Images inside tables are now more proportionate to the table dimensions.
> Auto-shelving enhancements for Goodreads users: If you've linked your Kindle with Goodreads, you'll have the option to add your books to your Goodreads shelf from the About this Book and Before You Go sections of each book.


I hope this means adding to shelves personally created and not just the default shelves! Off to download.  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I could have sworn I already had the add to goodreads reading shelf before this 5.8.8 update. 

From the about the book, it adds it to the currently reading. There is no other option there. I'll find out if anything is different at the end popup when I am done reading the book I am reading now. 
But I swear it all looks the same as before. But don't hold me to that.  

If you click on GR while in a book, its still the same too. You can add to one of the 3 given set shelves. Currently reading, read and want to read. So still same as it was.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I could have sworn I already had the add to goodreads reading shelf before this 5.8.8 update.
> 
> From the about the book, it adds it to the currently reading. There is no other option there. I'll find out if anything is different at the end popup when I am done reading the book I am reading now.
> But I swear it all looks the same as before. But don't hold me to that.


Yeah . . . that's what I'm wondering . . . we've been able, for a while, to add a book to GR, but only to the default shelves, not to any that we've made ourselves.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I could have sworn I already had the add to goodreads reading shelf before this 5.8.8 update.
> 
> From the about the book, it adds it to the currently reading. There is no other option there. I'll find out if anything is different at the end popup when I am done reading the book I am reading now.
> But I swear it all looks the same as before. But don't hold me to that.
> ...


I don't see a change there, either. Maybe it wasn't "official" in whatever release it was added to? I could've done without this upgrade... either nothing seems to have changed or it's a feature I don't use.

I still think the checkmarks on the downloaded list of books is redundant and they need to get rid of them. I've suggested it each new update to no avail. I'd like a cleaner look on the download page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not seeing anything earth shattering either.  It wasn't inconvenient to do the manual update as I'm sitting here with my computer and my Voyage . . . but I'll just let it come to the Oasis and Ed's kindle on its own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

S.Reid said:


> This update includes general performance improvements and the following new features:
> 
> Improvements to tables that contain images: Images inside tables are now more proportionate to the table dimensions.
> Auto-shelving enhancements for Goodreads users: If you've linked your Kindle with Goodreads, you'll have the option to add your books to your Goodreads shelf from the About this Book and Before You Go sections of each book.


In 5.8.7, which my Oasis is still on, I can only add the book to 
Read
Currently Reading
Want to Read










If the new version allows to post to user-defined shelves, that would be cool!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I found one new thing with goodreads. When you long press a book to say add it to a collection, it now has add to goodreads on the bottom also in that popup. That is new. So maybe that is what they meant by the new goodreads add. Still only the default shelves though. Its fine for me as I use it to add to my currently reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

5.8.7.0.1 has "Add to Goodreads Shelf..." on the long press from the home page.

Not sure what update this appeared in.  I'm still not on 5.8.8, though.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 5.8.7.0.1 has "Add to Goodreads Shelf..." on the long press from the home page.
> 
> Not sure what update this appeared in. I'm still not on 5.8.8, though.
> 
> Betsy


Well then, I got nothing. 

At least its just 3 numbers now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Kindle support page, it says this about the update (5.8.8 ) now:


This update includes general performance improvements and the following new features:

Improvements to tables that contain images: Images inside tables are now more proportionate to the table dimensions.


So . . . we're all right: there's really no change in what it's doing with GR. It says the same thing for both the Oasis and the Voyage.

I wonder if, when S.Reid copied from the page, it hadn't been completely updated yet and still contained the wording about GR from the previous update?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if, when S.Reid copied from the page, it hadn't been completely updated yet and still contained the wording about GR from the previous update?


That could be. And it makes sense with the update numbering. I would expect any significant improvement to goodreads capabilities to be more than 5.8.7.0.1 > 5.8.8. 

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Has everybody's Oasis's updated yet? Mine still hasn't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Has everybody's Oasis's updated yet? Mine still hasn't.


If you're keen to get it, you can update manually. But, really, the improvements are not things you're likely to notice.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Ann, I guess I'll just wait awhile. I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine updated at some point.  Keep the faith, Amyberta!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine updated at some point. Keep the faith, Amyberta!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Just updated mine to 5.8.9,  it never connected to go to 5.8.8.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

5.8.9 apparently has some new stuff for Manga, which I don't read, whatever it is and one can change to right ragged on books purchased by amazon that are in the new format only. Why anyone would want right ragged, I don't know. Shudders. 

Somehow none of the updates have anything in them I would ever ask for, but oh well.  

Still on 5.8.8. Not in a hurry for the latest. It will come when it comes.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

It's me! It's me! I'm the one person who wanted ragged right! I converted my books through Calibre for years just to get left justification. I finally stopped recently because it was costing me too many valuable Amazon Kindle features. 

If anyone knows...where is the best place to leave POSITIVE firmware feedback for Amazon? Would it be on their onsite help forums?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jodi O said:


> It's me! It's me! I'm the one person who wanted ragged right! I converted my books through Calibre for years just to get left justification. I finally stopped recently because it was costing me too many valuable Amazon Kindle features.
> 
> If anyone knows...where is the best place to leave POSITIVE firmware feedback for Amazon? Would it be on their onsite help forums?


At least someone is happy. 
Books must have enhanced typesetting enabled. 


> Ragged Right Alignment: You can now read using left-aligned (ragged right) text instead of justified (aligned on both left and right margin). This new alignment option can be selected from the Display Settings (Aa) menu within Kindle books that support Enhanced Typesetting. On the Kindle eBook Store page, look for "Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled" in the features list.


I am not sure about positive feedback. The same feedback email than usual? Or you can email Jeff directly. 
[email protected]

eta: I downloaded it to my Oasis, Voyage is still updating. Takes a while. Yep, right ragged is there now in the menu where the orientation and margin settings are. Not my thing, but happy for those that wanted it. 
Don't see any other changes as I don't read Manga thingies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think my Oasis updated to 5.8.9 just now.  I had been reading a book and when I re-opened the Oasis it was on the home screen instead of within the book and when I entered the book, I gave me a pop up talking about highlighting and looking up words.

"What's New" on the settings says:
Version 5.8.9 - April 2017. 

Ragged Right Alignment, as discussed

Faster Highlighting:  You can now touch and drag to make a highlight more quickly.  Tap the highlight again to edit or delete it.

The Manga updates (page turn controls, double-page spreads and crop margins in Manga).

Not huge...the pop-up startled me.



Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine still hasn't updated. I'll wait a little longer and then manually update it myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently my Voyage did at some point. 

Don't care at all about the Manga thing . . . and I guess I don't care much about the ragged right or highlighting.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I tried to update my kindle, I called kindle help and he had me d/l the new update and now my kindle is stuck where it says USB drive mode and I can't get it out of it. Help


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, googling only gives me stuff a tad older, I'll continue the googling and also look on mobile reads. On the older kindles when someone got it they were able to get out of it by holding down the button a long time, letting go and then not to touch it for some time to give it time to try the reboot. I have no clue if that would help or if you haven't already tried that. 

If it doesn't work, call them back and tell when what happened. There might be a different way to do it on the new kindles. Did it not get ejected properly from the computer? I don't think I have ever seen that myself, but I have read some posts with it happening to folks when they update. Or after they had it plugged in the computer.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, it's okay now. I held down the button to shut if off and it restarted. I think I have to get a new USB plug because it's not recognizing the one I have. Going now to get one. Hope that's the problem.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So glad its fine now. I think my heart would have stopped for a bit there.  

I wonder if when the plug is bad, its not properly releasing the kindle when you eject? Or some such thing. Seemed like it was stuck in the mode you get when you plug it in. At least that is when I get it. But it goes away as soon as I hit eject. 

Good to know though that the restart helps, in case. One never knows.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So glad its fine now. I think my heart would have stopped for a bit there.
> 
> I wonder if when the plug is bad, its not properly releasing the kindle when you eject? Or some such thing. Seemed like it was stuck in the mode you get when you plug it in. At least that is when I get it. But it goes away as soon as I hit eject.
> 
> Good to know though that the restart helps, in case. One never knows.


I got a new USB plug, but it is still not recognizing my kindle. I don't know if it's my computer or my kindle.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My Kindle finally updated. I'm waiting for the tech to call me back because I'm missing the f driver .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been on 5.8.9 for a while, I tend to manual update. But I have had wifi off a lot, but not always. Yesterday after having it off for a week to read a library book I wen to open a new book and got a popup I hadn't seen before. In the about the book where you can add it to the shelfs, I now have a kind of slider button. It asked me if I wanted to turn that setting on. What that does is that as soon as you start reading, it adds the book to your currently reading on goodreads automatically. I can't say how far in you have to be to trigger it, seemed to be as soon as I opened and got the about the book popup.

But it does not do it if you read a sample. Says the one that says she never reads samples.   I only use samples as place holders for books I want to read and have gotten recommended. So when I do read them, I always read the whole book as I get it from the kindle popup when I get to the end of the sample. But anyway, the sample I am reading does not trigger the auto update on goodreads. 

This is not for those that open a lot of books to figure out what to read  . I can always turn it off in settings again. For now, I like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Didn't work that way with a book I'm already reading.

Just opened a book I'd not opened before . . . I get the immediate pop up to About this book and I can tap to mark it as currently reading. 

Hang on, there's a settings . . . . . . that just takes me to where I can have popular highlights and public notes on or off. And also whether the about this book thing pops up on first open.

Maybe we're talking about the same thing but just using different words.   But I'm not seeing anything I'd describe as a 'slider'.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So the slidey thing was a one time thing. I got a popup after the slider appeared in the middle of the about the book popup. I got a popup over the popup. 
Once I used the slider and turned it on, the slider went away and now the about the book looks like this. Before it said something like mark as read, I think someone posted a picture in this thread how it looked before. Once I activated the slider, I now get this









See in the middle it says on my profile.

I cannot find any setting in the settings now though to turn it off. I can remove a book within that drop down from my profile, that is new. Before it was only want to read, reading and read I think. Now I can remove and there is a selection of "update" on the bottom. Clicking that does nothing. Unless it updates the pages read on goodreads, I don't know, I haven't actually read this book yet. But I guess I can't turn it off now that I turned it on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. Whaddaya know?  It's different on the Voyage vs the Oasis. 

I'm definitely on 5.8.9 on both devices. On the Oasis, I see what you see in the goodreads section. On the Voyage, it's the old way with just a check mark and 'marked as currently reading' with no way to change that. When it's a new book, you get the option to mark it, but once you do, there's no going back.

Based on the last few books I've finished, on both it automatically marks it read when you get done and rate it.

Odd that it's slightly different on the two devices.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't even think to check on my Voyage, I just assumed at this point the software is all the same. Weird. But you are right, I just opened my book on the Voyage and it went automatically to marked as currently reading, but I can't change it there. You can change it on the Oasis, which is good in case you pick the wrong one. Or remove it all together from reading. 

Maybe it will still come on the Voyage? It only came to me on the Oasis yesterday and I have had the new update since it came out as I do it manual.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I noticed the pop up on my Voyage this morning about that, and about highlighting. 

I've had issues synching with Goodreads when I finish a book... it always gives me an error the first time I try, then it synchs with no problem.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I just figured out another nice thing. So there are only the options of the 3 default shelves from goodreads. But, if you already have a book on one of your own default shelves, then it shows up as that and you can change the shelf right from the kindle. Only exclusive shelves. You can make as many shelves as you want exclusive, by default only the read, currently reading, want to read are exclusive. I have a bunch of other shelves I have exclusive so a book I just started reading, I had on a maybe to read shelf. I only use my want to read for books I already own as it incorporates the new home view on my kindles with that shelf only. So anything else I don't own yet, but want to read I put on the maybe to read. Since its exclusive, it had a checkmark with the other 3 options still there. I have 19 exclusive shelves I use so books on any of them will show that shelf on my kindle in the about the book when I start reading that book. Even if I just buy it. Like I did with the one I just started.

I like this kind of intregration, but then I use goodreads extensively. And with the recommendation engine that my kindle now uses via goodreads, I don't have to browse amazon ever again for books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So I just figured out another nice thing. So there are only the options of the 3 default shelves from goodreads. But, if you already have a book on one of your own default shelves, then it shows up as that and you can change the shelf right from the kindle. Only exclusive shelves. You can make as many shelves as you want exclusive, by default only the read, currently reading, want to read are exclusive. I have a bunch of other shelves I have exclusive so a book I just started reading, I had on a maybe to read shelf. I only use my want to read for books I already own as it incorporates the new home view on my kindles with that shelf only. So anything else I don't own yet, but want to read I put on the maybe to read. Since its exclusive, it had a checkmark with the other 3 options still there. I have 19 exclusive shelves I use so books on any of them will show that shelf on my kindle in the about the book when I start reading that book. Even if I just buy it. Like I did with the one I just started.
> 
> I like this kind of intregration, but then I use goodreads extensively. And with the recommendation engine that my kindle now uses via goodreads, I don't have to browse amazon ever again for books.


So, if it's an exclusive shelf, for you it shows the new way on Oasis (in the about this book area) as an option to shelve? I'm not seeing that. I have a "did not finish" exclusive shelf and it doesn't show as an option on my Oasis.

I even went to GR via the icon in the menu . . even looking at shelved books, my only options are the default exclusives. My personal exclusives are not shown.

I think I'm still confused.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, if it's an exclusive shelf, for you it shows the new way on Oasis (in the about this book area) as an option to shelve? I'm not seeing that. I have a "did not finish" exclusive shelf and it doesn't show as an option on my Oasis.
> 
> I even went to GR via the icon in the menu . . even looking at shelved books, my only options are the default exclusives. My personal exclusives are not shown.
> 
> I think I'm still confused.


I may not have explained this well. You can't change to your own exclusive shelves, but you see it if the book is already shelved on one of the.

Example, I had this book on my goodreads shelf for couple of years. I put it on my own exclusive shelf called "maybe-to-read". Today I bought that book from the kindle after reading the sample and once the about the book came up, it showed as shelved on the maybe to read shelf. It actually showed that shelf. And the other 3. So I then changed it to currently reading. Once I did that, the maybe to read shelf does not show anymore. So I can't put a book in any of my other exclusive shelves, I can only take it out of it, if it was already in it. I think I am still sounding confusing. I just don't know how better to explain it. 

If I start a new book and I don't have it on any goodreads shelves yet, I only have the option to put it on the 3 goodreads default shelves. Not any of my own exclusive. It already has be on one of them before you start reading the book. So the DNF, you would have to have the book on that goodreads shelf, then read the book on your kindle after and its there. Well, you wouldn' want to buy and read a dnf, but you get my point. I hope. 

I see if I can find another book I already have on a goodreads shelf to get a screencap of what it looks like.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So here is a book that I have on a exclusive shelf called "just bought". As you can see in the about the author, when I click the drop down it shows the default exclusive shelves I can add it and the one it is currently in. Once I move it to another one, the "just bought" shelf is gone as an option. I cannot pick my own exclusive from books that aren't already in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I may not have explained this well. You can't change to your own exclusive shelves, but you see it if the book is already shelved on one of the.
> 
> Example, I had this book on my goodreads shelf for couple of years. I put it on my own exclusive shelf called "maybe-to-read". Today I bought that book from the kindle after reading the sample and once the about the book came up, it showed as shelved on the maybe to read shelf. It actually showed that shelf. And the other 3. So I then changed it to currently reading. Once I did that, the maybe to read shelf does not show anymore. So I can't put a book in any of my other exclusive shelves, I can only take it out of it, if it was already in it. I think I am still sounding confusing. I just don't know how better to explain it.
> 
> ...


Ah. . . gotcha. . . . and thanks for the screenshot -- that explains it.

For me; my only exclusive shelf is "did not finish" so a book isn't going to be on that shelf and also on my kindle. Though I suppose if I forget, at least it'll remind me that I already gave up on it once.  I made it exclusive so that DNF books won't count as 'read' but will get counted for the year I tried 'em. Also, I usually do put something by way of a 'review' on them.

I also have 4 other shelves are numbered by the year I read the book and then some others just so I know why I have a book, especially if it's a 'maybe to read' sort:

free via giveaway -- whether through GR or elsewhere
library book
kindle first
prime/koll/ku
non-fict/reference
Richard --- these are books on my account that are ones I got for my brother (guess what his name is) who shares my account and which I'll probably never read. 

None of these are exclusive; I would REALLY Like to be able to shelve books more completely from the kindle rather than having to go through the computer. Maybe some day.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I finished a book while I was babysitting at my daugter's house. My Oasis was on 3G when I went on goodreads and went to my books, the book I finished didn't show up. I had to search for the book and put in that I was reading it and put in that I finished it. Anybody else have this?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I finished a book while I was babysitting at my daugter's house. My Oasis was on 3G when I went on goodreads and went to my books, the book I finished didn't show up. I had to search for the book and put in that I was reading it and put in that I finished it. Anybody else have this?


Not so far. When I hit the stars at the end popup, it marks it as read on goodreads. I just still have to fill in the other shelves I put my stuff on. Hopefully that was just a fluke for you. Might still be some bugginess, who knows.

I finally managed to take a screenshot of the slider thingy I had turned on. Good thing too because once you move on from that, the slider is gone. So one off. And I still haven't found where in the setting that darn thing is, in case one wants to turn that off. 
So here is what I got finishing a book just now. Slider. 









Once that is done you see its now shelved under read. It did the shelving itself after I rated the book. And it did mark it as read on goodreads also. So far it works as it should. 
So here the slider is now gone for good. One day I will find it, somewhere.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I finished a book while I was babysitting at my daugter's house. My Oasis was on 3G when I went on goodreads and went to my books, the book I finished didn't show up. I had to search for the book and put in that I was reading it and put in that I finished it. Anybody else have this?


Ok, quoting this again as although the book I just read and rated was rated on goodreads, I see it under my profile, but it does not show up under "read" when I go to that exclusive shelf. That is odd. When I search for it, its rated and shelved under "read", but not in the count of read. Baffled. I had to go in the book, edit my shelves and then it showed up in my read shelf. I guess its still a bit buggy. It does show up in my feed, so my friends see when I start and finish a book, this just seems to be some database thing right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ok, quoting this again as although the book I just read and rated was rated on goodreads, I see it under my profile, but it does not show up under "read" when I go to that exclusive shelf. That is odd. When I search for it, its rated and shelved under "read", but not in the count of read. Baffled. I had to go in the book, edit my shelves and then it showed up in my read shelf. I guess its still a bit buggy. It does show up in my feed, so my friends see when I start and finish a book, this just seems to be some database thing right now.


You know, I noticed the same thing when I finished a book the other day. I assumed I just hadn't waited long enough for the syncing to happen and the info to get updated. But there never was any lag before. Odd.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't really wait very long, like you said, its usually instant. And as far as putting the star and marking it as read, it did that. Just not to show up in the actual read folder, which is so baffling to me. And I double checked and the started and read date was there, in case goodreads wanted that, but it does that when you let the kindle do the thingy with the slider. 
Keeping an eye on it. I usually have to go in later anyway to add shelves, but it makes it harder to find the book this way. I usually just went to my read folder on the home page and changed the shelves right there, without having to go to the edit on the book page. Something isn't telegraphing something on goodreads side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I didn't really wait very long, like you said, its usually instant. And as far as putting the star and marking it as read, it did that. Just not to show up in the actual read folder, which is so baffling to me. And I double checked and the started and read date was there, in case goodreads wanted that, but it does that when you let the kindle do the thingy with the slider.
> Keeping an eye on it. I usually have to go in later anyway to add shelves, but it makes it harder to find the book this way. I usually just went to my read folder on the home page and changed the shelves right there, without having to go to the edit on the book page. Something isn't telegraphing something on goodreads side.


Yes . . . that's exactly what happened with me. It didn't put it on the read shelf, but when I looked at the book it showed it as read . . . I did a brief review and when I went back it was in my challenge count.

I'll probably finish one tonight . . . I'll pay attention.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Version 5.8.10 is out now for certain Kindles, Paperwhites, Voyage, and Oasis. General bug fixes is all it says about it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202109170


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Version 5.8.10 is out now for certain Kindles, Paperwhites, Voyage, and Oasis. General bug fixes is all it says about it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202109170


Thanks for the alert . . . I have 5.8.9.2 on my Voyage so I guess the spontaneous re-start that happened a couple days ago was not an update. Or, at least, not this one.


----------



## INFINUS (Dec 25, 2016)

After manually installing 5.8.10 Kindle Oasis takes more time to open Hindi books than usual.


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

I have been about 2 weeks with 5.8.10 firmware. It might be very subjective, but I do see it is faster than 5.8.9.2. I tested in Oasis and PW3, but extensively use in Oasis. Typing the passcode, opening the book, changing page, bookmarking, opening goodreaderd and amazon store. I had 2 book containing arabic with latin fonts. Both are quite thicks. Previously I have to delete one of them to speed up the indexing process. After the 1st one completed, I added the 2nd one. If I used this method, total indexing process will took about 20 minutes. While if I sideloaded both together it may take 5-6 hours to complete. This new firmware can do only around 30 minutes when I sideloaded both together. Again, this is only my personal impression. Yours can be different.


----------



## Tendor83 (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a PW3 and upgraded to 5.8.10. After some fiddling with the books I can definitely say that the performance and responsiveness of the device has dropped. 
What are your impressions regarding this new update ?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I manually updated my Oasis and my Voyage last week and I haven't noticed any differences at all. Its the same to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My voyage, at least, updated sometime between when I last posted to this thread and today. I didn't even notice. No change that I can discern.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow my first ever OTA update that I knew when it updated. Sat down after dinner for some reading, and the Kindle was busy updating! The nerve! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Oasis, which has been on airplane mode ever since we flew to Detroit on July 28  just updated when I took it off airplane mode and plugged it in.  It's restarting now...  From the comments here, I guess I won't notice any change...

Betsy


----------

